# Fried hard crab



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Click on picture. First picture is fried hard crab.


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

I’ve seen it done that way. The way we do it we feel we get more of a flavor with it. I’ve always told my dad we could make a living owning a restaurant with his seafood recipes but he doesn’t go for it haha. Have yet to come across anyone who does it the same way we do though so it’s always interesting to see people react to it


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You folks over on the shore sure know how to enjoy summer time food. Been a long time since I've had a fried hard crab.


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

It’s usually just a once maybe twice a year treat for us. Usually do it while we’re on vacation down the shore


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

light tackler said:


> I’ve seen it done that way. The way we do it we feel we get more of a flavor with it. I’ve always told my dad we could make a living owning a restaurant with his seafood recipes but he doesn’t go for it haha. Have yet to come across anyone who does it the same way we do though so it’s always interesting to see people react to it


-------Do you know the fried hard crabs we eat are stuffed with a crab cake in the middle. First we eat the good batter off the crab, then the crab cake in the middle, then the hard crab claws and all. Can't get more flavor then that. IMHO. That's the only way we know down here.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Never heard of such a thing. So, do you eat the shell and all?
If not, what's the point of eating a fried crab?....just wondering


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> Never heard of such a thing. So, do you eat the shell and all?
> If not, what's the point of eating a fried crab?....just wondering---------


 Come On Man! After you eat the very good seasoned outside, then, you eat what's stuffed in the center. Might be a crab cake might be crab Imperial. Then you eat the hard crab just like you would eat steamed crab. Warning for you DON"T eat the shell. That is the point. How about a fishing report with pictures. Thanks!


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

andypat said:


> Come On Man! After you eat the very good seasoned outside, then, you eat what's stuffed in the center. Might be a crab cake might be crab Imperial. Then you eat the hard crab just like you would eat steamed crab. Warning for you DON"T eat the shell. That is the point. How about a fishing report with pictures. Thanks!


Think I'll pass on the fried crab...only here in Maryland. 

Fished with Capt Monty yesterday and caught 7 keepers(fluke).....was high man on the boat.
3 of those donated to the crew to less fortunate anglers on the headboat.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

andypat said:


> Come On Man! After you eat the very good seasoned outside, then, you eat what's stuffed in the center. Might be a crab cake might be crab Imperial. Then you eat the hard crab just like you would eat steamed crab. Warning for you DON"T eat the shell. That is the point. How about a fishing report with pictures. Thanks!


Love hard fries with the crab Imperial.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CYT said:


> Think I'll pass on the fried crab...only here in Maryland.
> 
> Fished with Capt Monty yesterday and caught 7 keepers(fluke).....was high man on the boat.
> 3 of those donated to the crew to less fortunate anglers on the headboat.


WTG Cali. Did you catch them on green crabs?


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

catman said:


> WTG Cali. Did you catch them on green crabs?


No Nick, they were only biting on fried crabs


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CYT said:


> No Nick, they were only biting on fried crabs


You got me on that one. That's the best reply I've heard in years.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Cali, which spot did you have on the Morning Star? I always try to get 1 or 25.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> Think I'll pass on the fried crab...only here in Maryland.
> 
> Fished with Capt Monty yesterday and caught 7 keepers(fluke).....was high man on the boat.
> 3 of those donated to the crew to less fortunate anglers on the headboat.


-------That's what we like to hear. Thanks!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> love hard fries with the crab imperial.
> View attachment 57831


x2---------LOL! catman, we don't ever want to tell him we eat fried eels and fish row.  Catman, can you make this wartermen's breakfast show up for our friend.






Click on picture.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

andypat said:


> x2---------LOL! catman, we don't ever want to tell him we eat fried eels and fish row.  Catman, can you make this wartermen's breakfast show up for our friend.
> View attachment 57837
> Click on picture.


The breakfast of champions.....cold Bud, raw oysters, and fish eggs.
You guys are killin me. 

Spot# 21 Catman.....starboard side corner on the stern.
Monty had everyone on the Starboard all day.
All we did was drift. There were some nice seabass mixed in too and 1 Dorado.

Bait and rig used: Hi/Lo(I put the Lo behind the sinker with a 3' flouro leader since we were drifting and not anchoring up on a wreck, 6oz, and 3" B2 squids tipped with Mahi belly strips(Capt's favorite bait) for the Fluke(Jersey, N.Y. summer flounder). 

Guys that *weren't jigging* caught straight seabass and using squid. :fishing:


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Good report CYT, I ues to go out on the Delaware boats. Bowers beach, and Missapillion inlet. Also launched my boat there. Use to be great trout and flounder fishing in the 70"s. PS. I had a crappie morning.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Great report Cali. For those that aren't familiar with B2 Squids here's what they look like.


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

andypat said:


> View attachment 57817
> View attachment 57819
> Click on picture. First picture is fried hard crab.


I want to try frying a hard crab shown in your first picture. I have a question though. how do you make the round middle part stay with the crab when you fry them together, so that the round part doesn't come off while being fried in the oil pot? I want to duplicate everything on your meal table before the summer really winds down.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Sql,
Clean out the meddle of the crab, then put the crab cake in the middle, or what ever you want to stuff it with. Dip it in the seasoned batter, then put it in hot oil. It will stay together.


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

andypat said:


> Sql,
> Clean out the meddle of the crab, then put the crab cake in the middle, or what ever you want to stuff it with. Dip it in the seasoned batter, then put it in hot oil. It will stay together.


Thank you, Andy. I'm going to try frying to impress my family.


----------

